# best car stereo for the money?



## benji69 (Feb 1, 2012)

What is a good stereo, that doesn't cost alot?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

whats your budget? I sell Sony's all day long for $89.


----------



## benji69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Under $100


----------



## jon rall (Feb 4, 2012)

pioneer or jvc is usually what i use.


----------

